# Shoup's Grove next weekend



## josmardavtom6 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,  Is anyone going to Shoup's grove next weekend?  I would like to check it out but I was wondering a few things about bottle shows.   Is it "kosher"  to bring a couple of bottle's along and ask questions?  I have to many bottles and my boys and I really like searching for more but  I really don't know where to start in selling some.  I would love to talk to someone about where to start??  I only live 10 minutes away from Shoup's so I thought I would start there in asking questions.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2011)

Shupps Grove is a great bottle show. Its a bit different than most since its outdoors.
 There should be no problem bringing some bottles for dealers to look at.
 Most are very nice laid back people and will be glad to look at what you bring (assuming you arent hauling 10 crates of slicks).
 If they arent , let us know and we will excommunicate them.
 Shows like Baltimore even have a special free appraisal section where people will look at your bottles. 
 Just keep in mind not every bottle collector knows every type of bottle.
 Be curteous and have paitence if they are dealing with customers.

 hoping for none of this hot and humid hellish weather for Shupps.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe I'll see you this time, Matt... will you be wearing some sort of Star Wars attire?

 I agree with Matt - most people there love bottles and love to talk about bottles. Make sure you're talking with the actual bottle guys (& gals) there for the show, though, and not the regular vendors, who mostly know nothing about bottles.

 I will have about 20 old fans for sale... first come, first served. Matt - you can have one for free if there are any left! Nothing fancy and all the same, but useful if the weather is brutal! I'm hoping for 75 with no humidity! []


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2011)

I intend to go. Not sure what i will wear yet. I will have to think up something identifyable. I usually wear non-descript camo color hiking clothes hard to see in the woods.


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2011)

I would love to make it there this year...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I intend to go. Not sure what i will wear yet. I will have to think up something identifyable. I usually wear non-descript camo color hiking clothes hard to see in the woods.


 
 Watch out for that weirdo with the red camera [8D][8D]
 He will be wearing a puce jacket and pants.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2011)

watch out for the weirdo carrying a big steel probe[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Maybe I'll see you this time, Matt... will you be wearing some sort of Star Wars attire?
> 
> ...


 
 Kate are you selling AC /DC power packs to go along with the fans?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> watch out for the weirdo carrying a big steel probe[]


 
 Oh yeah I saw that guy last year  [:-]  []


----------



## josmardavtom6 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh dear sounds like it will be interesting at the very least!!  I hope the heat breaks soon too!  but through Thurs of next week high 80's low 90's!  Great boating weather just not weather for anything else.   Now to make a decision on which few bottles to bring.  I wish I had a really unique bottle to bring and ask questions about.   might have to go out in the backyard and dig up some more bottles to see if I can find a good one (in the middle of the night to escape the heat!!).    Thank you for all the help,  I'll be the one dressed normally looking rather lost and excited by all the bottles i see.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2011)

I gotta go there I never was before so I gotta go.. my grandma was born-n-raised in Reading (Laureldale) so I could drive past some interesting memories while I'm there.. I just hope I'm not too busy working that I can't get away for a day, but I ain't cryin, bein busy's better'n sit-on-buttin' it..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Rick - do you need one of those to make your hands move back & forth?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 7, 2011)

Rick - remember the ants crawling around in the display case?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2011)

if you have bottles to ask about its probably easier to post them here than to haul them into shupps grove.
 assuming you have a camera...


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello jasmardavtom6!,
 Most of us would be happy to answer your questions!..Seen you were from Ephrata,Any Ephrata or Reading bottles for sale-I collect them!....Ill be there,same spot as always,i think its row "D" at the top of hill,...CAN'T WAIT TIL SHUPPS!!!!,I love this show[]
 Elliot


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm headin that way if all goes as planned!


----------



## josmardavtom6 (Jul 8, 2011)

I will have to look for any Ephrata bottle's.  I don't think I have any of those.   But I could be wrong,  wouldn't be the first time.  I know I have a lancaster soda bottle but I'll check.   This morning I had asked my hubby if we for sure don't have anything going on next weekend and he said no and I told him GOOD!!  I'm going to a bottle show,  he asked with a  worried look if I was going to be buying any. I told him no, so you guys better not be good salesmen!!![]  I have probably a hundred or more bottles and only bought 5 I think so I got to keep going with this record.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Rick - remember the ants crawling around in the display case?


 
 Ohhh yeah I remember, that guy was a little   weird to,or was it me? lol It was like an ant farm[]
  I have that in the movie.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 believe it or not yes I do,I have carpel tunnel from digging.That would be great then i can dig  like a robot   [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2011)

Me and the Badger are heading up,that is if the world don't end.oh wait that was last month.


----------



## TROG (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,
 Would be most gratefull if anyone sees any U S Pot Lids for sale at Shupps Grove if they could get the details (ie a phone number or email adress) of the seller and what the item is and let me know through a P M as it is a bit hard for me to get there from Australia,

 Thankyou David


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I gotta go there I never was before so I gotta go.. my grandma was born-n-raised in Reading (Laureldale) so I could drive past some interesting memories while I'm there.. I just hope I'm not too busy working that I can't get away for a day, but I ain't cryin, bein busy's better'n sit-on-buttin' it..


 
 Come on Chuck,how could you be busy on that very same day??? like we say in the privy digging world "Just Do it"![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  TROG
> 
> Hi,
> Would be most gratefull if anyone sees any U S Pot Lids for sale at Shupps Grove if they could get the details (ie a phone number or email adress) of the seller and what the item is and let me know through a P M as it is a bit hard for me to get there from Australia,
> ...


 
 Dave Chuck told me he would pick you up??  didn't he tell you?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 11, 2011)

I know you may or may not see eye to eye with me on political issues I hope that if you see me on saturday you come up and say hello. I will be wearing a black and white Nike baseball cap. 

   I know Matt, Rick, Badger and a few others but would love to put a face with a name. I know sometimes I come across a little crass ( OK maybe more then sometimes) but if you talk to someone who knows me personally they will tell you I am actully a pretty good guy. Political beliefs are much like religous beliefs.....each his own.

   I would like to shake the hand of Jim (  epackage)....Imagine what a great photo op that would be Rick...Love to meet Charlie. pyshooodle it would nice to meet you also. Besides bottles we have another common interest.....(travel). Please even if its just to take a poke at me....say hello


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 11, 2011)

..I have the worst of luck.. I booked myself for an unnecessary bowel surgery that weekend.. didn't think there'd be anything better to do, oh well..


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW.....never saw that one comming....OUCH!

    Alrighty then......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> I know you may or may not see eye to eye with me on political issues I hope that if you see me on saturday you come up and say hello. I will be wearing a black and white Nike baseball cap.
> 
> ...


 
  Dont you worry I'll hunt you down like the paparazzi   [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..I have the worst of luck.. I booked myself for an unnecessary bowel surgery that weekend.. didn't think there'd be anything better to do, oh well..


 

 Excuses excuses []


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2011)

I may make it if I don't have to work, fingers are crossed...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2011)

> I may make it if I don't have to work, fingers are crossed...


 
 Would be great to meet you.


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2011)

Right back at ya' Matt...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't make it... my mom is doing something up north on Sunday []

 But I'm sure you'll all be thinking of me if you see an Essex County bottle... [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I can't make it... my mom is doing something up north on Sunday []
> 
> But I'm sure you'll all be thinking of me if you see an Essex County bottle... [8D][8D][8D]


 If I go I'll be buying every Essex County bottle I see...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! What other bottle shows in the near future are in close proximity to north Jersey? I haven't been to one since Brick... [&:]


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2011)

Oakland is the closest next I think..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 13, 2011)

That'll be my first set up to sell... I'll have my mom "man" the table so I can go out and make some buys... Sucks that I have to wait till November, though... [:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I may make it if I don't have to work, fingers are crossed...


 

 Don't you have sick days??  [:'(]


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2011)

One I have always wished I could get too!Rick man take pleaty of pictures and go around asking for donation bottles for a poor ole southern boy that ain't in his right mind and only has no more then 100 years to live![8D] Also HECKLE HECKLER IF YOU SEE HIM..JUST ALWAYS WANTED TO SAY THAT!JAMIE


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm hoping to get up there on Saturday morning.    There's also the first Hammonton, NJ show this yr in September although it will probably be smaller than Shupps.  

 -KB


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2011)

[8D]


> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> One I have always wished I could get too!Rick man take pleaty of pictures and go around asking for donation bottles for a poor ole southern boy that ain't in his right mind and only has no more then 100 years to live![8D] Also HECKLE HECKLER IF YOU SEE HIM..JUST ALWAYS WANTED TO SAY THAT!JAMIE


 
 I heckled. Him at the Baltimore show remember


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 13, 2011)

I should be there wandering around Saturday looking for Baltimore stuff.

 Chris


----------



## rando (Jul 13, 2011)

IS anyone camping out for the weekend? We will be there till sunday, so anyone wants to stop by and bs or share a beverage, we will be more than happy to hang. Haven't decided if it will be jaeger or cuervo yet.
 Randy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rando
> 
> IS anyone camping out for the weekend? We will be there till sunday, so anyone wants to stop by and bs or share a beverage, we will be more than happy to hang. Haven't decided if it will be jaeger or cuervo yet.
> Randy


 
 Make it a coke and I'll be there,wont break the 25 year streak for some dam bottles []


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 14, 2011)

ill be there attending the show, hopefully get to meet some of the members from the forum!


----------



## josmardavtom6 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I will be there Saturday morning!  Can't wait.  You guys should have signs on your tables telling us who you are.  Can't wait!
  See you all there


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Jul 14, 2011)

Randy,Ill have the Perkiomen valley brewery bottle at the show for you to look at.I think im in row k,near top of hill.Elliot


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ConsDigginVids
> 
> ill be there attending the show, hopefully get to meet some of the members from the forum!


 

 Make sure you track me and the Badger down, I'll wear my bright glowing digging shirt,if its not dirty []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like me and Mrs cybercop will go on Sunday.. is it easy to find?


----------



## rando (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no idea where we are located, cannot remember which row, just look for  jaegermeister and stop on by and shoot the sh*t!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 14, 2011)

I was planning to come unarmed..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

Is it Shupps or Shoups? Is it Kosher?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll try and post a map.  If you go Sunday Charlie I'd go early, from my experience they ptend to pack up early.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Looks like me and Mrs cybercop will go on Sunday.. is it easy to find?


 
 Sunday?  that's a day of hunting and rest Chuck,why aren't  you going Saturday? Sat is the day to go,its going to be less humid on Saturday also.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rando
> 
> I have no idea where we are located, cannot remember which row, just look for  jaegermeister and stop on by and shoot the sh*t!!


 
 Drinking and "old glass" don't mix []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Is it Shupps or Shoups? Is it Kosher?


 

 LOL their hair looks better then mine,I got privy hair


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No reason, except I have 3 appointments to discuss upcoming jobs.. $$$ ..in fact if they pack it up early on Sunday I'm gonna skip it altogether, and take the missus to Six Flags.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your right, bizzness before bottles []  to bad you can't make it though. Or can you


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2011)

The next time you hear someone saying "Geeze, I'd love to be self-employed, I could work whenever I want and if I don't wanna work I don't gotta!!" ..tell them it's an illusion...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*

I will wear my camo hat and ABN name tag, cant miss me ...if you have a 50 cal. and a good scope[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I will wear my camo hat and ABN name tag, cant miss me ...if you have a 50 cal. and a good scope[]


 
 I have a 30/06 Nikon coolpix with a good scope,i'll find ya []


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*

Everybody should try and stop by Randy's booth and check in.  I might get a disposable camera and leave it with him to take  pictures of the ABN folks, unless you have a digital you'll be bringing Randy?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*

Here's the website:

 http://www.shuppsgrove.com/themeweek.html


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*



> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Everybody should try and stop by Randy's booth and check in.  I might get a disposable camera and leave it with him to take  pictures of the ABN folks, unless you have a digital you'll be bringing Randy?


 

 It more fun to hunt everyone down [8D]
  Man its nice out this morning,cooool


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*

Great show!!  Nice seeing some of you friends out there!!!  Now I'm home admiring my purchases


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*

Tripped and fell backwards on my concrete walkway, roadrash on top of my dome that's still oozing, no Grove for me....Hope you all had a great time.....Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*



> Tripped and fell backwards on my concrete walkway


 
 how many fingers am I holding up...


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*

Hoping I don't have a concussion Matt but I'll say 6....alot of blood and oozing made for a crappy day...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*

you tested ok.  take a couple tylenol and go to bed.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

*RE: Shupp's Grove next weekend*

I'm afraid I won't wake up...LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  crystallan
> 
> happy
> 
> ...


 

 who do we have here


----------

